# 64 gto seat trim



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find 1964 gto chrome trim that goes on the side of seat or should I think of getting mine re plated


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

You'll have to get yours re-chromed. That's what I did because I couldn't find them reproduced. Shouldn't be too much money unless the re-chromer is ripping you off. I spent about $125.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you looking for the side arm covers?

AMES Performance has these for $99 for a pair.
Their part number is A134B.










They also have the screws and end caps for $12. Part # A134C

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------

